# Looking for ideas to spend 3 month in USA month



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We are semi retired & every year June-September we leave New Zealand to find a warmer fun location.

We have been several times & stayed in Seattle, Reno, St,. Helena CA, San Francisco, New Orleans for periods ranging from few days to several weeks. Next year we are looking for someone to base ourselves with access to good climate, music, theatre, nice scenery, safe area.

Any ideas?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Texas gets pretty hot in June, Alabama will be in sauna-mode. Have you looked into North Georgia/Blue Ridge, South Carolina, North Carolina? Easy coast access, mountains within an hour's drive, all the art/cuture/concerts you can handle from Atlanta to Baltimore and retreats all over.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

twostep said:


> Texas gets pretty hot in June, Alabama will be in sauna-mode. Have you looked into North Georgia/Blue Ridge, South Carolina, North Carolina? Easy coast access, mountains within an hour's drive, all the art/cuture/concerts you can handle from Atlanta to Baltimore and retreats all over.


Thanks for the ideas, will research those areas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Denver, Colorado might not be a bad choice as a base. Lots of cultural choices, fine dining, museums, Rocky Mountains. 

If you got enough of Denver, you could also go to Salt Lake City by train, or Sante Fe, New Mexico by car in one day.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me suggest New England. You could make Boston (or someplace near Boston) your base - for the cultural and other "city" events - and then explore the rest of New England through day trips or short excursions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kwholder (Jul 20, 2011)

*Visit to San Antonio, Texas*



anski said:


> We are semi retired & every year June-September we leave New Zealand to find a warmer fun location.
> 
> We have been several times & stayed in Seattle, Reno, St,. Helena CA, San Francisco, New Orleans for periods ranging from few days to several weeks. Next year we are looking for someone to base ourselves with access to good climate, music, theatre, nice scenery, safe area.
> 
> Any ideas?


I would recommend you both staying in San Antonio Texas. Very warm and humid. bring light weight clothes during the months of May-Oct each year. This year we have not had a lot of rain, however, it's like normal for southern Texas to be dry most of the time. I have lived here since 1995 (from Southern California) and I love it here. Cost of living is moving up, however, still cheap compared to Seattle, my place of birth and yes, its nice and green, however, to much rain for me, so I moved to Southern California. However, when I found San Antonio Texas through a job transfer, I thank god...I did. The River walk is well known the world over...I was in France 09 and some folks stated they liked the river walk.


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

It may not be everyone's cup of tea but I love New Jersey. No that's not a joke! You have NYC across the Hudson, the beaches of "the shore", DC and Boston a couple of hours south or north, Catskills in NY state, MA and CT a short drive away. But you'd have to pick the right time of year (weather has huge extremes) and you'd have to pick the right location (I'd go for a place on the Shore). What a great position to be in though, to have the hardship of picking a place in the States!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lemontree1 said:


> It may not be everyone's cup of tea but I love New Jersey. No that's not a joke! You have NYC across the Hudson, the beaches of "the shore", DC and Boston a couple of hours south or north, Catskills in NY state, MA and CT a short drive away. But you'd have to pick the right time of year (weather has huge extremes) and you'd have to pick the right location (I'd go for a place on the Shore). What a great position to be in though, to have the hardship of picking a place in the States!


September may already have some change of foilage and apple harvests:>) My sis in law moved up there from GA and loves it.


----------



## kwholder (Jul 20, 2011)

*Staying In San Antonio, Texas*

There are countless nice places to stay in America during the time-frame you mentioned (Jun-Sep) or year around for that matter--which I am sure you would enjoy. I guess, you will have to determine what they maybe for your next trip. If you want to know more about San Antonio...recommend the following site for more information on visiting:

Greater San Antonio Chamber of Commerce | San Antonio, Texas

Have a safe vacation and trip.


----------

